
Ask HN: What are the best books for people new to CS? - 0xBE5A
I&#x27;m going to be an advisor for new students in our company (we pay for their degree and provide on-the-job training during their semester breaks) and want to put together a little &quot;welcome packet&quot; to start them off on the right track. Most of them come straight from high school and have never done any CS or programming beyond school classes, so I thought it would be nice to include a book to introduce them to some basic principles and prime them for what they&#x27;re going to be learning and working with in the following years.<p>Back when I started studying CS, I read &quot;Code&quot; by Charles Petzold which I really enjoyed and would be perfect for this purpose thematically, but I feel that at ~400 pages it might be just a little too lengthy. What are some reads you would recommend to beginners?
======
thorin
I'd be keen to give out Code Complete as it covers practical development in a
professional setting, but not focusing on a particular technology.

------
poushkar
Https://teachyourselfcs.com

------
iends
The New Turing Omnibus

